# Cape Henlopen Report:Pssst they're here



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I went to Cape Henlopen yesterday;at 9:30am -4pm fished the Flats and had very few bites so I went to the Pier.I started fishin the Pier after about 2 hours got bored with Flounder fishin so I started throwing plastics.I got a Bluefish on my 8th cast almost hooked up with more fish after that.I kept on castin then I saw a fish on my line that looked like a 18" Striper;I gave it a good look and it was a 14 3/4" Sea Trout.I got another Trout on the deck after that but he was only 12".The guy fishin next to me only caught a Blue and he gave it to me cause I like Blues.All fish were caught on 1/8-3/8oz jighead 3" grub combo.From 6:30-8:30pm the bite was on if I could of held on to the fish that struck me I could have caught alot more.But I tried not to curse at them like I always do"Dahmn Fesh them sobs didn't want to get decked".I left when the bite died at 9:30pm.It wasn't the best day of fishin but it was fruitfull. I'll have the pics on here later after I get it developed.


----------



## tdoan21 (Oct 22, 2003)

*bait*

What do you use as bait for the flounder?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Minnow and Squid on a Carolina(Fish Finder)rig and Bucktails with fish strips are the best baits.Cut Spot seems to be my personal favorite for cut fish bait but I also use Cut Bluefish too if Spot aren't around.Live Spot is good for the doormats over 21";The Spot must be 1 1/2-6" for this type of fishin.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2004)

Where is Cape Henlopen ???


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Location and Directions*

Its in Delaware:Take Rt 50 east;make a left at Rt 404 headed east towards Denton.Keep on going till you hit the turn for Rt 36;you'll take a left at a blinking light.Rt 16 will combine with Rt 36;follow Rt 16 till you hit Del Rt 1.Take your time going threw the small towns cause theres alot of speed traps in them,and theres some speed traps on Rt 16 between US 113 and RT 1,as well as Rt 1 south.You'll take Rt 1 south till you hit US RT 9 and the turn off for Cape Henlopen Park/Lewes Ferry.You'll take a left at that light located near the WaWa get to the fork in the road and take another left follow US Rt 9 till you get to Cape Henlopen Dr;the road after the bridgeits also the road that goes to the Ferry.Follow the sighns fo Cape Henlopen then you'll be there.I hope this helps.Also theres some info on Cape Henlopen Pier on the Pier and Surf Hot Spots list as well.I hope this info helps you out.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Its a 2hr drive from DC/Baltimore area maybe add an hour if your coming from VA.Its worth the drive though.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2004)

Good info, thanks for the directions Jeff. I'll have to try it because it seems like a closer drive than AI from Fairfax. I took that ferry over the weekend and that ride reminds me why I don't buy a boat.  I like my feet planted firmly on the ground. 

Hows the fishing on those beaches along rt 1 there? Also, do you like that bait&tackle shop on rt one? I forgot the name of it, but I almost bought a 10foot Tica surf rod there for $85 ($5 cheaper than the one I already have), but didn't because it's made for bait caster reel rather than spinning reel. That shop seems pretty reasonable in prices, eh?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Theres a cupple bait shops on Rt one theres the dreaded Bills Sport Shop and R&R bait n tacke(I think R&R is closed?).Theres a bait store at the Pier called Hook,Line,and Sinker.What beaches are you talking about Conquest Rd and 3rs.If you are I'm not sure whats being caught there but I do hear Stripers,Tog,and some Blues in the Inlet.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2004)

Well, I guess I'll stay away from Bills if you say it like that. This place is called Old Inlet and the beach was called Indian beach. Familiar with them?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Yeah,Old Inlets a good store;Bills Sport Shop is good too.I think he just BS on his fishing reports;Your talking to a guy who buys Anglers Bloodworms.Bills can't be that bad just don't mention Bills around BillR he gets a little upset about that.He's like DAMN BILLS SPORT SHOP ALWAYS BS'S ON HIS FISHING REPORTS.  Hes true to a degre but that wont keep me from buying bait from them.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*That Beach.Oh*

Yeah,Your probily talking about the beach near the Inlet.I hear theres some Blues there but not very many of them.


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

Happy Pappy, you mentioned R&R sports...I'm pretty sure it just moved back onto Long Neck Road off of Rte 24...But yeah their store did close on Rte 1...


Bill and Kathy??? BS a fishing report??? NO WAY... hehe


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Heres some proof I've been fishin and caught some fish folks;no BS


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Ok here goes


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

DAMIT


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Sorry folks I need some help downloading those pictures I got on a Cd from Wal-Mart.


----------



## DOVERPOWER (Jun 26, 2000)

Pappy do you know Bill ?
Before you or anyone else pass judgement or flame his buisness you should take up the issue with him.
If you ever stop in there ask him why he doesnt give a report to the Fisherman Mag.
He is a straight up guy and a good buisness man, He has never steered me wrong.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I don't think his info is that far off but I think he might strech the truth very little.But he's about 90% acureate on whats going on.He's better with whats goin on than Anglers those guys BS more than anyone.But Our buddy BillR hates Bills Sport Shop to no end and if he sees this he will tell us the life story on Bills Sport Shop. I will have to agre I trust his word too Doverpower I didn't mean to dis him;But BillR will dis him and not even care about it.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Pictures*

OK


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hell wit dis man;I need no prof damit!Someday this will be easier.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings BigJeff823!

Just email the pics to flea, and he'll post them in the photo gallery under your name (every P&S supporter has a photo site.)

I'll vouch for HappyPappy catching fish -- I still have scales on my pants from when the weakie and striper hit the cement on the 'tank!


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

jeff empty your mailbox.


----------

